
macOS 10.14.4 Mail Client Has Broken Gmail Access for Some Users - throwaway255
https://apple.slashdot.org/story/19/03/29/173216/macos-10144-mail-client-has-broken-gmail-access-for-some-users
======
laveur
I can confirm this. Since 14.4 my two Gmail Accounts randomly show as offline
until I click the icon next to the account and it reconnects.

